# 19 dead after Killer hornets attack



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2013)

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


At least 19 people have been stung to death by hornets in southern China
More than 580 people have been stung in China's southern Shaanxi province
The Asian killer hornet, Vespa mandarinia, is world's largest hornet and may be involved
Regional hot, dry weather and smell of people may be factors in increased hornet activity

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/27/world/asia/china-asian-hornet-deaths/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

No word yet if the Chinese government is taking US Senator Diane Feinstein's advice and having the hornets submit to background checks before being issued their stingers.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

Forget background checks I demand an all out ban on stingers, pinchers, claws, and venom.  Its for the children after all


----------



## Takai (Sep 28, 2013)

What about the establishment of hornet free zones?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Forget background checks I demand an all out ban on stingers, pinchers, claws, and venom.  Its for the children after all





Takai said:


> What about the establishment of hornet free zones?



How refreshing that you can turn every tragedy into a pro-gun talking point. It's almost as though some people love guns more than they care about people.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> How refreshing that you can turn every tragedy into a pro-gun talking point. It's almost as though some people love guns more than they care about people.



Yeah I'm sleeping with a gun right now.  Kinda like how your side turns every tragedy into a anti-gun battle cry.  Kinda like with in 10 min of the navy yard shooting the news said "We have no description of the shooter bit we do know he was armed with a military style assault rifle". Get off your high horse and take a joke for what it is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> How refreshing that you can turn every tragedy into a pro-gun talking point. It's almost as though some people love guns more than they care about people.



Now now. No one loves their guns like this guy does.


Now, back on the topic of the hornet attacks:



> The prime suspect in the killings is the Asian giant hornet  sometimes called the yak-killer hornet (_Vespa mandarinia_)   which can grow to be more than 2 inches (5 centimeters) in length,  and has a quarter-inch-long (6 millimeters) stinger that delivers venom  containing a potent neurotoxin.
> The Asian giant hornet is the world's largest hornet, and is a voracious predator that dines on mantises, bees  and other large insects. It has a deservedly evil reputation for wiping  out entire hives containing thousands of honeybees by biting off the  bees' heads and then stealing their honey and bee larvae. The hornets  are capable of flying up to 62 miles (100 kilometers) in a single day at  speeds of 25 mph (40 km/h). [Sting, Bite & Destroy: Nature's 10 Biggest Pests]


http://www.livescience.com/39988-killer-hornets-terrorize-china.html

2" long.  That's a big FN hornet.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Kinda like how your side turns every tragedy into a anti-gun battle cry.



But we don't do that with hornet attacks...because they don't involve guns.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 28, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Now now. No one loves their guns like this guy does.
> 
> 
> Now, back on the topic of the hornet attacks:
> ...



This thing is a monster. Have you seen the youtube video hornets vs. Bees? It's like something out of a scifi horror novel.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 28, 2013)

I think its caused by global warming....



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2013)

How about we stick to the killer bee issue for now hmm?

After all, the SE US has it's own concerns with deadly stinging insects.

                 [h=2]Killer Bee Invasion in US Linked to Warmer Temperatures[/h]





> Nearly 100,000 killer bees invaded a home near Houston, Texas, in  June of 2013. The bees developed their colony in the home that was  vacant for two years.
> KHOU-tv reported on June 6 that the killer bees swarmed the  neighbors' dog, killing the family pet. The bees were removed and taken  away by a trained beekeeper.


 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/nonnative-bee-invasion-in-us-l/16239881


----------



## seasoned (Sep 28, 2013)

Nobody I would want to mess with.......... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXaquBlUUnI


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2013)

um..... I think I just wet myself.  That's a big sob.


----------



## granfire (Sep 28, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Now now. No one loves their guns like this guy does.



Now, I am logging a complaint with the mods! That link should be accompanied by a stern warning!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 28, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> View attachment 18324
> 
> um..... I think I just wet myself.  That's a big sob.



That is a horror straight out of a comic book. Holy **** I wonder how bad the sting would be? I've been stung by centipedes out here and it feels like having a nail driven through a body part.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> But we don't do that with hornet attacks...because they don't involve guns.



Humor and sarcasm  you should try it sometime.  I didn't realize we always had to be so serious.  If a killer bee story upsets you man you should ride with me at work some night you would never sleep again with the rude crude and shocking things that come out if my mouth.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> Now, I am logging a complaint with the mods! That link should be accompanied by a stern warning!



Hey that's my Christmas card picture last year I wore a clean thong


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

We got big huge hornets here I don't know what they are called but they are black and orange but I don't know if they sting people.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 28, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_hornet

Here it is not 2 inches long but 1 to 1.5 inches still big old bug


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> Now, I am logging a complaint with the mods! That link should be accompanied by a stern warning!



Alright.  You are sternly warned not to get one of those son-of-guns mad at you!


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 30, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> 2" long. That's a big FN hornet.


In Texas, we have tarantula hawks (pepsis wasps) that are that big, with a horribly painful sting. However, they are solitary wasps and very rarely bother people (as opposed to hornets), so you don't hear much about them.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 30, 2013)

That thing is nasty looking


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 30, 2013)

No wonder everyone in Texas is packing heat.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 30, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> No wonder everyone in Texas is packing heat.



No kidding you could eat that thing if it wasn't so nasty looking


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> No kidding you could eat that thing if it wasn't so nasty looking



I'm sure Bear Grylis has a recipe. If he doesn't, Andrew Zimmern does.


----------



## Takai (Oct 1, 2013)

granfire said:


> Now, I am logging a complaint with the mods! That link should be accompanied by a stern warning!



I think I...nope don't even want to think about. Trying to erase the image from my mind.


----------

